# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Ускоряем Windows

## Pasha_49

Сюда пишем полезнае способы увеличения производительности windows, скорости работы самого компа, вообщем ускоряем систему .
Вот ссылки на программы для тестирования и бенчмарка компа:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Pasha_49

*Разгон WinXP во время установки!*

Очень немногие знают, что, начиная с версии Windows 98SE, в коде системы начала присутствовать функция оптимизации работы медленных процессоров. Но эти провокаторы из Microsoft сделали так, что по умолчанию она выключена! А ведь при включении эта фишка может обеспечить прирост скорости работы процессора от 20 до 170%! От нас это старательно скрывают, потому что, знай мы об этой функции (а она ведь СПЕЦИАЛЬНО отключена), новые процессоры не покупались бы гораздо дольше…
Некое историческое вступление.
Наверняка не все из вас начинали свою компьютерную жизнь с матерых пентиумов. Многие еще помнят такие машинки, как 386-й, 486-й, AMD K6-II и P75. Да, славное было время. Но что самое интересное, в те времена люди, работающие за компьютерами, совершенно не задумывались о тормозах операционной системы. Нет, правда. Вся разница между процессорами состояла в том, что некоторые приложения на P75 открывались чуток быстрее, а только что появившийся Need For Speed на 486-ом и 386-ом летал только с местами отключенными эффектами. Вот и все. А сама работа протекала по большей части в текстовых режимах, и никто особо не парился из-за каких-то там тормозов при архивации картинок…
Когда появилась роковая Windows 95, началась массовая подсадка на окна. Все подряд начали ставить «форточки» на свои компьютеры. У меня в то время был 486SX2/80 МГц, как сейчас помню (как-то страшно даже стало… 80 МГц – это же меньше, чем у КПК!). И принесенный на пачке дискет дистрибутив пиратского «Чикаго» я поставил практически сразу. Что поразило – после весьма долгой установки и загрузки компьютера открывались весьма заманчивые перспективы: несколько дел можно делать одновременно, текстовый редактор и графический извращатель запущены и, мало того, можно таскать информацию из одного в другой. Да и игры старые все работают. Лепота… Но спустя многие годы, то есть сейчас, произошло озарение. Оно, конечно, случилось не на пустом месте, а после того, как один из сотрудников Microsoft (не буду называть имен) недавно ушел из компании и по секрету рассказал об одной очень интересной особенности Windows, воспользовавшись которой, можно заставить ее в буквальном смысле летать! Сейчас мы все разъясним…
Но сначала на секундочку включаем мозг: вы не находите несколько странным, что Windows, начиная с версии 98SE, как-то странно себя вела? Это что же получается? И на 486-ом, и на PIII 1000 МГц все тормозило почти одинаково? И это несмотря на более чем десятикратную разницу по частоте процессора. Продолжаем варить серое вещество: Windows XP (обеих версий — и Pro, и Home) по сути представляет собой не такое уж и тяжелое приложение, ввиду чего может одинаково шустро работать и на Celeron 1,2 ГГц, и на последнем P4. В теории. Однако на практике это не происходит, и рано или поздно мысли об апгрейде начинают возникать.

Дополнительная пища к размышлению. В 90-е годы было популярно движение любителей писания «демок» (это такие небольшие программы, написанные на ассемблере, суть которых сводилась к тому, что надо было как можно более красиво, сочно и красочно продемонстрировать возможности компьютера – графику, музыку, эффекты). Авторы оных постоянно соревновались между собой в искусстве программирования, собираясь каждый год на ежегодный конкурс, и представляли общественности свои работы. Ограничение было только одно – получившаяся демка должна была занимать всего 64 кб. Те, кто застал то время, помнят, что программы, умещавшиеся в 64  порой демонстрировали эффекты, красота которых с легкостью могла конкурировать с современными 3D-шутерами типа Quake3, Thief, Hitman и многими другими. Лично я отчетливо помню одну такую демку, которая длилась примерно 10 минут и своей красотой просто убила меня на повал. А в финальных титрах программисты сообщали, что при написании использовалось только одних текстур на 1 Гб. Это не шутка и не враки – я это сам видел. Как они это все умещали в такой размер – мне непонятно. Но суть не в этом. ЭТИ ЭФФЕКТЫ БЫСТРО РАБОТАЛИ ДАЖЕ НА 486-х КОМПЬЮТЕРАХ!

Надеюсь, вы уже поняли, что «что-то не так». Поэтому приступаем к информационной части. Вот что нам стало известно.
Помните занятную историю с CPUID, когда операционка должна была считывать серийный номер процессора и якобы этим положить конец сладкой жизни распространителей пиратского ПО? Так вот, борьба с пиратством была не единственным предназначением этой мульки.
Суть проста как две копейки: CPUID определяет тип процессора и передает его системе. И в случае излишней навороченности операционка начинает его искусственно притормаживать! И все счастливы: Intel — потому что люди покупают новые, более мощные процессоры, а Microsoft пишет более «тяжелые» операционки, и круг повторяется.
Пожалуй начнем!
Нас беспардонно накалывали много лет. Теперь пришла наша очередь. Мы выяснили, как можно отключить идентификацию CPUID. Правда, есть ограничение – работает это исключительно под Windows XP Professional или Home Edition. В этих операционках программисты предусмотрели заводскую функцию отключения: может быть, для проведения собственных тестов, может, еще для чего – не важно. Но она есть.

_Чтобы отключить проверку CPUID, надо в самом начале установки Windows (когда система загружается с компакт-диска) нажать F5. Появится менюшка с типами процессоров (кстати, неплохое наглядное историческое пособие), где надо выбрать пункт i486 и с легким сердцем продолжить инсталляцию. При установке надо убедиться в том, что операционка ставится на чистый и только что отформатированный раздел – иначе не сработает._ Ставите – и вуаля, теперь ваша Windows XP уверена, что процессор у вас не просто старый, а очень старый, и, соответственно, тормозить его не надо, а наоборот – надо еще и помочь Да еще как!

Фактическая часть
Для проверки данной теории, была взята следующая конфигурация компьютера: Athlon XP 2600+, Epox 8RDA+, 256 Мб DDR PC3200 (одноканальный режим), Sapphire Radeon 9600, Seagate Baracuda IV 40 Гб. И вот что получилось:

До оптимизации:
Тест 3DMark 2001SE – 9801 marks
Тест 3DMark 2003 – 2981 marks

После оптимизации:
Тест 3DMark 2001SE – 13272 marks
Тест 3DMark 2003 – 4246 marks

Дополнительные графические бенчмарки мы не проводили (игровые), но, я думаю, теста 3DMark для общего понятия хватило )))*Такого дешевого, быстрого, эффективного и безопасного разгона общественность еще не знала! Ну, а односложно описать прирост -*слов не хватает.

Напутствие
Прежде чем ввязываться в эту затею, не забудьте сделать бэкап всего, что нужно. Это обычная мера предосторожности никому и никогда еще не мешала.

P.S Возможно, что очень скоро Microsoft сделает какой-нибудь скрытый патч, который эту дыру (или возможность — можно как угодно называть) закроет в завуалированный форме — что-то вроде того, что F5 останется, а толку — круглый ноль. Так что рекомендую срочно запастись сервис-паками с компактов и с инета не аптейтиться (если вы используете описанный метод).

----------


## Serj_2k

> Многие еще помнят такие машинки, как 386-й, 486-й, AMD K6-II и P75


я даже 286-й видел )))

в актуальные для этого времена, ускорял загрузку Win 98. взлетала так же как и Win ME по дефолту. в противном случае, долго и нудно ...

у меня есть много инфы про ускорение Win XP. но, думаю, проще настраивать твикером, хоть тем же Tweaker XP, чем лазить по реестру...

----------


## Pasha_49

*Против банеров*
Заливаю маленьки файлик hosts ~41kb
В этом файле находятся адреса 1500 банерских серверов и сайтов. Файл просто делает переадресацию с банерских серверов на ваш адрес(127.0.0.1). Тоесть при запросе банера браузер обращается к вам же на комп, и не находит его, вместо банера показывается просто пустое поле. Таким образом экономится трафик и время загрузки страницы. Это не действует на flash и на всплывающие окошки. Только на те банеры, что висят на странице.

Вот кусочек файла для примера:


```
127.0.0.1	banner.commissionpartner.com
127.0.0.1	banner.de
127.0.0.1	banner.easyspace.com
127.0.0.1	banner.free6.com
127.0.0.1	banner.i-3.de
127.0.0.1	banner.kiev.ua
127.0.0.1	banner.linkexchange.com
127.0.0.1	banner.list.ru
127.0.0.1	banner.orb.net
127.0.0.1	banner.rbc.ru
127.0.0.1	banner.relcom.ru
```

Распаковываем и заливаем файл в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  (или  c:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\). Там уже есть такой файл, заменяем его, если в него ничего не добавляли.

----------


## Serj_2k

отписываю по вопросу ускорения во время установки.

жал f5 в то время, когда винда предлагает установить особый скайзи драйвер и  запустить воссановление системы. и, о чудо! появилесь нейкае окошко, в котором предлагалось выбрать (толком уже не помню) i 486 и что-то второе. по второму пункту искало дисету, которой нет ( привод вообще отключен), по i486 соглашалось, шуршало что-то и ... выдавало сообщение, што клавиатура не найдена, соотвецтвенно установка не может быть продолжена. перегружал несколько раз - один хрен (((

чё таке? я верно клацал по кнопкам?

----------


## Banderlogen

> отписываю по вопросу ускорения во время установки.
> 
> жал f5 в то время, когда винда предлагает установить особый скайзи драйвер и  запустить воссановление системы. и, о чудо! появилесь нейкае окошко, в котором предлагалось выбрать (толком уже не помню) i 486 и что-то второе. по второму пункту искало дисету, которой нет ( привод вообще отключен), по i486 соглашалось, шуршало что-то и ... выдавало сообщение, што клавиатура не найдена, соотвецтвенно установка не может быть продолжена. перегружал несколько раз - один хрен (((
> 
> чё таке? я верно клацал по кнопкам?


Может быть у тебя usb-клавиатура?

----------


## Serj_2k

> Может быть у тебя usb-клавиатура?


нед, пи си/ 2

----------


## Pasha_49

Странно, у меня сработало, и на других компах работало. Попробуй может другой диск с виндой или в биосе посмотри, включена ли сразу клава, без драйверов. Единственный симптом что я заметил, это пропадает автоматическое управление питанием, винда думает что мамка не способна сама выключиться, и после выключения показывает сообщение "Теперь питание компьютера можно отключить". Но это можно включить в панели управления в настройках питания. И у ноутов не показывает уровень заряда батареи значком. У меня производительность стала немножко выше, бенчмарками на этой системе не проверял ещё.

----------


## Serj_2k

фиг его знает. попробую на другом компе .... (((

----------


## Dimabuk

Найдены следующие фишки/баги :
1) если клава с переходником usb-pc/2, то почему-то на некоторых компах не пашет. У меня работала, а у друга - нет.
2) если ставить таким образом винду на ноут, то при выключении появляется сообщение "Теперь питание компьютера можно отключить" и питание у ноута не отключается. И в настройках электропитания нет функции, чтобы включить автоматическое управление, хотя в обычных компах эта функция присутствует.
3) ноут не понимает, что у него есть батарейка, поэтому не показывает уровень заряда возле часов. При включении этой опции, возле часов появляется значок "от сети". Через проги также невиден уровень заряда. Когда батарея садится, то ноут тупо обрубается, издав тихое "пик". При подключении зарядки ноут начинает заряжаться, но винда на это никак не реагирует.
4) при установке винды не ставятся дрова на проц, поэтому он всегда работает на максимальной частоте. Это хорошо только для стационарного компа, а в ноуте батарея улетает моментально. При попытке установить родные дрова винда выкидывает свою "предсмертную записку" (проще говоря синий экран с ошибкой).

Пока это все, что нашел 
P.S. у друга на компе не захотели ставиться дрова на мать, и следовательно кулер на проце валит на всю катушку! Быстро надоело и переставили винду как обычно

----------


## vova230

Интересно, этот способ работает только при установке новой системы? А если система уже работает?

----------


## Dimabuk

Если система уже работает, то как ты, интересно, изменишь тип процессора ?

----------


## АВИАТОР

Сделал описанный разгон, всё получилось. Выявилось, что пропал ждущий режим (как, впрочем, и спящий). Вопрос в другом: кто-нибудь проводил тесты на эффективность этого разгона. У меня Винда стала работать типа быстрее(после её переуст. это всегда так), по игрушкам визуально разницы не заметил. Думал, результат будет виден сразу,к сожалению, перед разгоном никаких тестов не сделал, ну а теперь уже не сделаешь. Так что, кто тестил, поделитесь.

----------

